# Taller rear sights for Kimber stainless II ?



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

The gun just shoots low. I cannot stand a gun to have a POI below the sight picture. I see replacement sights for sale everywhere, but I need either a taller rear sight or as a last resort a shorter front sight. The adjustable sights require machining of the slide, and I really don't want to do this (Unless someone can direct me to adjustables that do not). Where do I look?
thanks in advance
kyle


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

My Kimber Tac II shoots high, so I emailed Kimber about it, and they invited me to send them the slide, and said they would install a higher front sight, no charge. (It's still there; hope to have it back soon.)*** They would probably do the same for you, although they likely would install a lower front sight than a taller rear sight. (You and I should have just swapped front sights!)

If you send them your slide, send them a target, too, and note the distance, so they can calculate how much lower the front sight needs to be.

If you don't have tritium in your front sight, you can whittle the front sight yourself. The formula is below. Only a very small change in sight height is required to move the point of impact a lot. Here's the formula:

(SXH)/DX36)
S = distance in inches between front sight and rear sight (sight radius)
H = inches you want the impact point to move
D = distance in yards between front sight and rear sight

*** Edited: Slide arrived back today. I'll take it to the range ASAP.


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

I (finally) rested the gun on a sandbag, shot very carefully a one inch ragged 5 shot hole at 25 yds. It was one inch to the left and three inches low. I was very impressed with the accuracy. I knew it was accurate, but I did not know that this gun would shoot a group so tight. I drifted the back sight just a little with a punch and hammer while my bud held the slide firmly to the tailgate. I then field stripped it down to the slide, and had him hold it while I filed the top of the front sight down. I used the bevels/serations (the little ribs that prevent glareing on the sight as a guide for keeping the file level, and counting them. I filed 2 bevels off of the sight and now it hits dead center! I am so happy now.


----------

